

I learned to type using only my thoughts - agarden
http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/14/7221215/typing-text-with-your-thoughts-translating-sign-language-with-a

======
johnloeber
Man, this is awesome. Great on several levels: (1) will allow paralyzed people
to talk with their loved ones. (2) This technology might have implications for
persons stuck in comas, specifically waking comas. This is just conjecture, of
course. (3) As this technology matures, it might offer benefits to non-
paralyzed users. Perhaps we'll finally have a method of input that is faster
and, perhaps, more pleasant than using a keyboard?

